# Looking for some rod opinions



## Troy Dave

I would like to get an 8'6" rod to throw my heavier baits, 7 to 11oz. I need to stay under $180, and the more under the better, so I don't want suggestions for more expensive rods.
Just holding a rod in the store or at a show doesn't tell me much and I have only found 1 review on line that compared different brands. So I would like to know if anyone has fished with these rods and what you think of them or some other rod in this range. Right now I'm Fishing with a Soujourn 8' heavy and a Mojo 7'6" heavy. I'm currently looking at,
Musky Innovation Bulldawg Predator XH 4-16oz
Okuma EVX XH 4-12oz or XXH 4-16oz
Shimano Compre XH 6-12
Shimano Soujourn XH 12oz. or XXH 16oz ?
St. Crox Mojo XH 6-12oz
Tackle Industries XXH 2-16oz
Thanks


----------



## MuskyFan

I started with the Sojourne Heavy rods but added a couple of the Cabelas Predator XH ones to the line up. Using Daiwa Lexa 400s with 80 lb braid on both of them.

The Predators handle the larger double cowgirls with ease as well as the standard Bulldawgs and Medusa’s. The large Medusa’s and large Lake X toads are also ok with them. Pounders are a bit overkill though. Looking at one XXH for them.

Hope this helps.

Edit: I have Jigripper handles on all of them.


----------



## burnsj5

I have a 9ft tackle industries rod, I think it's xh. No issues with it, loads up nicely, I'm sure the xxh would do it's job for you, no complaints on my end about it.


----------



## MuskyFan

And a new rod requires a new reel. A never ending circle of spending...


----------



## cincinnati

MuskyFan said:


> And a new rod requires a new reel. A never ending circle of spending...


A dirty job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Legend killer

Check out the legend tournaments. They are more economical than the elite series.


----------



## cincinnati

Legend killer said:


> Check out the legend tournaments. They are more economical than the elite series.


Would have to be an unbelievable sale to buy an LT in the OP's price range. Used maybe. I've bought off the B Rack, @ the St Croix factory store, & the discount was still only 40%.


----------



## Troy Dave

I have a 5500C from a pole I broke in the spring. Will put that on the soujourn and move my lexa 300 to the new pole. Might be able to get a lengend tournament for 
$180 if it's broke in two.


----------



## MuskyFan

I ordered a Tackle Industries 9’ XXH split grip collapsible rod. Adding a Daiwa Lexa WN400 to it (have three others I like a lot). Should be a good Pounder set up.


----------



## Legend killer

Cheapest pounder rod is a chaos shock and awe. The TI sucks IMO.


----------



## wasserwolf

I'm also not a fan of TI , but at your price point the Mojo is a heck of a rod and St. Croix stands behind their products. I can say that from personal experience with a rod I was at fault for damaging.


----------



## Legend killer

MuskyFan said:


> I started with the Sojourne Heavy rods but added a couple of the Cabelas Predator XH ones to the line up. Using Daiwa Lexa 400s with 80 lb braid on both of them.
> 
> The Predators handle the larger double cowgirls with ease as well as the standard Bulldawgs and Medusa’s. The large Medusa’s and large Lake X toads are also ok with them. Pounders are a bit overkill though. Looking at one XXH for them.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit: I have Jigripper handles on all of them.


Why spend the money on the pmtt circuit, but use inferior equipment?


----------



## MuskyFan

Legend killer said:


> Why spend the money on the pmtt circuit, but use inferior equipment?


What is it that is inferior? Just your opinion again? What I have has worked for me without problem. Paying top dollar for things does not automatically place you in a tournament. Otherwise only those with Ranger 621's would be in the top 10 each outing. We placed in the money at one tournament and finished in the top 20 overall without any of our "inferior" equipment failing.


----------



## cincinnati

Legend killer said:


> Why spend the money on the pmtt circuit, but use inferior equipment?


Got any pics of your PMTT trophies?


----------



## MuskyFan

Troy Dave said:


> I would like to get an 8'6" rod to throw my heavier baits, 7 to 11oz. I need to stay under $180, and the more under the better, so I don't want suggestions for more expensive rods.
> Just holding a rod in the store or at a show doesn't tell me much and I have only found 1 review on line that compared different brands. So I would like to know if anyone has fished with these rods and what you think of them or some other rod in this range. Right now I'm Fishing with a Soujourn 8' heavy and a Mojo 7'6" heavy. I'm currently looking at,
> Musky Innovation Bulldawg Predator XH 4-16oz
> Okuma EVX XH 4-12oz or XXH 4-16oz
> Shimano Compre XH 6-12
> Shimano Soujourn XH 12oz. or XXH 16oz ?
> St. Crox Mojo XH 6-12oz
> Tackle Industries XXH 2-16oz
> Thanks


Did you decide on what rod to get? Just curious. Sorry about the way your thread changed directions...


----------



## K gonefishin

Get the Mojo or Okuma!


----------



## Raider16

The mojo is an excellent rod, puts you right about at the top of your budget, I also have a couple sojourns and for the money I have no complaints


----------



## Troy Dave

I think the mojo XH rod would be too light. My mojo heavy cannot handle as much weight as my soujourn heavy. Other wise, I'm still up in the air as I have never even handled any of the other rods. I'm hoping I can find some of them at the musky show to compare.


----------



## cincinnati

How do you feel about used? Many of the shows have an after-hours swap meet. (Chicago’s is a dandy!)


----------



## polebender

20% off St. Croix rods at Fins, Fur & Feather as posted in the Hot Deals forum!


----------



## Legend killer

MuskyFan said:


> What is it that is inferior? Just your opinion again? What I have has worked for me without problem. Paying top dollar for things does not automatically place you in a tournament. Otherwise only those with Ranger 621's would be in the top 10 each outing. We placed in the money at one tournament and finished in the top 20 overall without any of our "inferior" equipment failing.


I would hate for you to lose a tourney fish due to inferior equipment, been there done that. $600 entry fee down the drain. $300 dollar rod is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## MuskyFan

I don’t look at what I have as inferior otherwise I wouldn’t have bought it. While not the most expensive it is also not the least expensive. More importantly it has quality components and it all has held up well catching fish from KY to WI. It will be tested next year in MN as well another unannounced lake and I expect it to perform well. I do not need a $500 reel or a $300 rod for that to happen. I believe it is more important how I perform under a given set of circumstances. People have been catching Muskies of all sizes for years with nothing more than a pool cue and string. Have I lost fish? Sure I have. It wasn’t the equipment’s fault but my own for not playing the fish right.


----------



## cincinnati

Legend killer said:


> I would hate for you to lose a tourney fish due to inferior equipment, been there done that.


Doubtful.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I learned quite a while ago that unfortunately in general muskie guys more than any other group of fishermen I've seen suffer from the famous Napoleon Complex. What I'm about to say may shock you and go against what some muskie experts think: You can in fact catch muskie without buying a $300 St Croix Legend rod, a $450 Shimano Tranx reel and you can do it while fishing out of something other than a $60,000 Ranger! Also you don't even have to spend $200 on a Magnum Barfighter lure!

Cincinnati mentioned the post muskie show meets. I'd suggest for you to go to the swap meet in a couple weeks after the show in Columbus. Get to the swap as early as you can. There's always a few good deals to be had on rods.

Get what feels good to you. That's the key as it doesn't matter what anyone else says, get what feels comfortable to you.

BTW, jut the other day I went to Dick's Sporting Goods on my lunch break. They had as Muskie Special Spec Black rod (or a name close to that). It was a Field and Stream Extra Heavy rod and it felt nice. I figured it was a $150 rod but I think the price tag said $80 or something like that. I was shocked and trust me, other than a Drifter PRedator XXL net I haven't bought muskie equipment from a box store in years. If I was looking for a new rod I'd have really considered buying it. Maybe it's worth a drive to your local Dick's Sporting Goods or Field and Stream. Again, I was pretty impressed with this rod.

Another option it to contact Nick Con from B&M Customs. If you tell Nick your price range he may be able to build you something. They will be at the Ohio Show. https://www.facebook.com/bandncustom/

Good luck and I hope you land a 50 on whatever you get!


----------



## Legend killer

Anything in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## TopRaider15

Mojo's are nice and I fish sojuorn and compre by Shimano. Honestly better to spend the money on reel.

The lower price rods won't hold up as well as higher end (cork handle will wear faster, blank will chip easier, eyes aren't wrapped as well and will likely be heavier) none of these things impact your ability to land a fish. Guys like legend are paying for a name and an extra bit of comfort. 

Biggest downside is you will have to replace the cheaper rods a little sooner.


----------



## K gonefishin

I'm on my 3rd year of Musky fishing and while all my starter gear was of decent quality sort of middle of the road, I definitely gravitated towards all higher end gear, I can cast longer with better rods (higher quality rods with lighter blank) and reels and definitely do it more comfortably, the higher end rods are far lighter, I had a Sojoun and it was literally like fishing a broom stick in both action and weight it tired me out fast and was flat out uncomfortable to fish. 

I have two St Croix Legends and one Premier that make up my casting rods and have outfitted them with 500, 400 Tranx and Lexa 400 HD, I can cast ALL day without a ton of fatigue this is especially helpful when fishing baits that need a lot of rod movement like gliders, dive n rise baits, rubber and while jigging, the lighter the better. Having the right gear ratio and right rod for the baits you are throwing allow me to fish harder and longer. 

Since musky fishing is abusive on gear, the better gear (reels especially) will hold up and the rods with lifetime warranty are a no brainer. I would rather have one killer combo than 2 or 3 mediocre ones, buy it once and have it forever. 

Like always buy what you can afford lots of good gear out there without spending a fortune (good used gear too) if I had to buy one rod and real to do it all it would be a Lexa HD 6:3 with 8'0 or 8'6 Mojo, you can pretty much throw anything up to a pounder and fish small light bucktails and cranks. My buddy has an Okuma EVX for a little over 100 it's a bad ass rod, the Compre is also a nice rod for the money as are Choas rods. 

I do have a 621 but don't have a barfighter


----------



## TopRaider15

Don't get me wrong, throwing rubber with a Premier is a lot more comfortable. But for guys in my age bracket getting into the sport it's insane to justify the price point. 

If you must own the Croix, and are budget conscious buy used. Make sure blank is in good shape (no cracks, dings, eyes arent chipped etc.) Not surprisingly a lot of guys have extra Musky gear laying around....it's a sickness


----------



## MuskyFan

TopRaider15 said:


> ....it's a sickness


Perhaps we qualify as "disabled" as it's an addiction similar to drugs and alcohol...this would give us gov'ment "assistance" as we fight this constant battle. 

And maybe support groups such as Muskies Anonymous, disguised as Muskie Shows...


----------



## APD

polebender said:


> 20% off St. Croix rods at Fins, Fur & Feather as posted in the Hot Deals forum!


I know I’m way late to the party but thought I’d chime in.. buy whatever rod you like. I myself never throw anything real big like the pounders. I will toss the big tubes but they don’t weigh that much.. if you guys saw my rods you would laugh for a year, or more. Ceramic missing from the eyes and the guide all bent up and straightened out with pliers. I could go on but you get the jest. And yet I still manage to catch 50 to 75 fish pretty much every year and I don’t think I’ve ever lost a fish because of my rod. I fish glide baits, buck tails and all the other baits that everyone else does just not the pounder type stuff.. I don’t fish big tournaments but I’d use my same rods if I did.. now don’t get me started on my reels I’ll just say this about them, my rods are in pretty good shape


----------



## BaddFish

K gonefishin said:


> I'm on my 3rd year of Musky fishing and while all my starter gear was of decent quality sort of middle of the road, I definitely gravitated towards all higher end gear, I can cast longer with better rods (higher quality rods with lighter blank) and reels and definitely do it more comfortably, the higher end rods are far lighter, I had a Sojoun and it was literally like fishing a broom stick in both action and weight it tired me out fast and was flat out uncomfortable to fish.
> 
> I have two St Croix Legends and one Premier that make up my casting rods and have outfitted them with 500, 400 Tranx and Lexa 400 HD, I can cast ALL day without a ton of fatigue this is especially helpful when fishing baits that need a lot of rod movement like gliders, dive n rise baits, rubber and while jigging, the lighter the better. Having the right gear ratio and right rod for the baits you are throwing allow me to fish harder and longer.
> 
> Since musky fishing is abusive on gear, the better gear (reels especially) will hold up and the rods with lifetime warranty are a no brainer. I would rather have one killer combo than 2 or 3 mediocre ones, buy it once and have it forever.
> 
> Like always buy what you can afford lots of good gear out there without spending a fortune (good used gear too) if I had to buy one rod and real to do it all it would be a Lexa HD 6:3 with 8'0 or 8'6 Mojo, you can pretty much throw anything up to a pounder and fish small light bucktails and cranks. My buddy has an Okuma EVX for a little over 100 it's a bad ass rod, the Compre is also a nice rod for the money as are Choas rods.
> 
> I do have a 621 but don't have a barfighter


4-5 Years ago I bought what I thought was my "elite" combo...Musky Mojo MH rod with a Lexa 400- with intentions on throwing everything from mid weight bucktails to occasional bull dawgs..

I definitely agree with K Gones comments about the "broom handle effect" that Mojo rod is so heavy and cumbersome - I can't come close to throwing anything even mid-weight out of it...Love the Lexa. I feel like the rod is holding back the versatility that the reel can handle.. There is no loading on that mojo rod- maybe if I attached a cement block to it! This really frustrates me cause I have a cheaper/lighter combo that I use 85% of the time- especially during spring time. (Why spend the money on a $400 reel and have it collect dust!)
Yesterday at Leesville- same old story- my Lexa collects dust while I'm playing with mid to light stuff all day. (I'll admit, I didn't know what I was buying with that rod- looking at their list again- they don't even offer a Medium power)
I'll be looking for used Legend rods, Tight Lines guys.


----------



## Legend killer

APD said:


> I know I’m way late to the party but thought I’d chime in.. buy whatever rod you like. I myself never throw anything real big like the pounders. I will toss the big tubes but they don’t weigh that much.. if you guys saw my rods you would laugh for a year, or more. Ceramic missing from the eyes and the guide all bent up and straightened out with pliers. I could go on but you get the jest. And yet I still manage to catch 50 to 75 fish pretty much every year and I don’t think I’ve ever lost a fish because of my rod. I fish glide baits, buck tails and all the other baits that everyone else does just not the pounder type stuff.. I don’t fish big tournaments but I’d use my same rods if I did.. now don’t get me started on my reels I’ll just say this about them, my rods are in pretty good shape


APD sounds like a police department.


----------



## K gonefishin

You have to match the weight and type of bait you are throwing to the rod in your hand. What I have found is even with the heaviest of blanks/rods, they seem like broomsticks (even high quality ones) but the blank comes alive when you hook a fish and set the hook. Case in point I got a "the jerk" legend tourney Croix, rod is 7'6 EH and it does feel like a broom stick but you throw a 6 oz glider on it and it's perfect, I stuck a pig of a fish on a glider a couple weeks ago and the rod was bent in half and couldn't even budget the fish, they all seem fairly stiff until you need that back bone and exceptionally when you want to drive hook home when you pin one on the 8. I would be willing to bet the Mojo is a great rod but you aren't throwing the baits that the rod is intended to be used for. couple of my buddies have Mojo's and enjoyed casting them.


----------



## MuskyFan

I threw a KVD 8.0 crankbait on my 9’ XXXH Tackle Industries rod yesterday. Not because it was the only rod I had but because I was too lazy to cut off the wire leader on another rod and replace it with a fluorocarbon leader. Cast the little lure a country mile. And was doing figure 8’s near the bottom. Lol.


----------



## Legend killer

The xxxh is a broomstick. Highly doubt you were casting a country mile with a 3/4 ounce bait.


----------



## K gonefishin

Yeah XXH or XXXH are broomsticks, unless you are fishing Clar with mag dawgs, husky/monster dussa's and pounders they aren't worth throwing. I have a 9 ft XH Premier and it throws pounders fine


----------



## MuskyFan

Legend killer said:


> The xxxh is a broomstick. Highly doubt you were casting a country mile with a 3/4 ounce bait.


"Always with the negatives waves, Moriarty. Always with the negative waves."

Come out in my boat and I'll show you...130# leader and 80# Power Pro no less.


----------



## Legend killer

MuskyFan said:


> "Always with the negatives waves, Moriarty. Always with the negative waves."
> 
> Come out in my boat and I'll show you...130# leader and 80# Power Pro no less.


Kgonefishn agreed with me. 
You just want to try out my full arsenal of legend tournaments.


----------



## cincinnati

Legend killer said:


> Kgonefishn agreed with me.
> You just want to try out my full arsenal of legend tournaments.


Show us your PMTT trophy!


----------



## K gonefishin

I agreed the XXXH are broomsticks, never said anything about how far he can cast. 

I can bomb cast some of the smallest buck tails with with my gear because they sail through the air with little to no wind resistance, I can throw a single french tail twice as far as double 10s. 

The legend Tournament rods are super nice, I want to add another one this season eventually, Big Nasty likely, love 9ft rods.


----------



## AnthHol

BaddFish said:


> I'll be looking for used Legend rods, Tight Lines guys.


I've gotta LT Sling blade I'd like to move. If you're interested shoot me a pm


----------



## Legend killer

Majority of my use is with my big nasty and sling blade along with the long ranger for spring baits. I sold my big dawg cause i wanted a longer & a little stiffer rod for pounders.


----------



## BaddFish

Muskie Shop is/was running a good rebate on TFO (Temple Fork Outfitter Rds) I bought one and I like them...seem to be built just as good as the St Croix... I paired it up with a brand spankin new Abu Garcia Revo Rocket... this little reel looks wicked, 41" retrieve per crank! Luckily I had a bunch of credit built up with Sportsman Guide to only pay half price. Haven't casted it yet, hopefully in a couple weeks


----------



## sherman51

check out the fiblink saltwater rods at amazon. I used then for grouper fishing with 8 oz weights and live pinfish. they would be awesome with heavy weights.
sherman


----------



## Ol'Bassman

BaddFish said:


> Muskie Shop is/was running a good rebate on TFO (Temple Fork Outfitter Rds) I bought one and I like them...seem to be built just as good as the St Croix... I paired it up with a brand spankin new Abu Garcia Revo Rocket... this little reel looks wicked, 41" retrieve per crank! Luckily I had a bunch of credit built up with Sportsman Guide to only pay half price. Haven't casted it yet, hopefully in a couple weeks


My bet is it is not as good as a St. Croix. If you can afford to pay for musky baits, you can save up enough to get the best rods out there. It like Michelin tires, every tire manufacturer compares their tires to Michelin tires. So, why mess around with inferior products when with a little patience and determination to save up the money to get the best?


----------



## TopRaider15

Ol'Bassman said:


> My bet is it is not as good as a St. Croix. If you can afford to pay for musky baits, you can save up enough to get the best rods out there. It like Michelin tires, every tire manufacturer compares their tires to Michelin tires. So, why mess around with inferior products when with a little patience and determination to save up the money to get the best?



Think this logic is sound for reels, so yea save up for the Shimano Tranx. Having a nice light Croix is like getting the heated leather seats. Doesn't help you get from A to B, but its nice. Trust me you'll be happy when you accidentally snap a Shimano rod only to realize you have 4 more in your rod locker because you picked up 5 for the price of one Croix Legend series. Seriously, fish don't snap rods; tailgates, friends with heavy steps and night fishing does. They almost always break in the dumbest way possible so better to have it be a $60 mistake instead of $320. 

Im also a BF Goodrich KO2 man myself after many years on Michelin Defenders


----------



## BaddFish

Ol'Bassman said:


> My bet is it is not as good as a St. Croix. If you can afford to pay for musky baits, you can save up enough to get the best rods out there. It like Michelin tires, every tire manufacturer compares their tires to Michelin tires. So, why mess around with inferior products when with a little patience and determination to save up the money to get the best?


Because I don't catch enough Muskie to warrant a $400 rod.... YET! LOL
Like Top Raider said- put the money in the reel... I welcome the fish that breaks my St Croix Mojo rod or new TFO rod... PLEASE GET on my line! LOL


----------



## cincinnati

BaddFish said:


> Because I don't catch enough Muskie to warrant a $400 rod.... YET!


You’ll wait a lifetime if you justify the purchase of equipment by the number of muskies you catch.


----------



## EnonEye

Dave used to be a nice feller and then he got that Muskie fever... poor Dave


----------



## burnsj5

TopRaider15 said:


> Think this logic is sound for reels, so yea save up for the Shimano Tranx. Having a nice light Croix is like getting the heated leather seats. Doesn't help you get from A to B, but its nice. Trust me you'll be happy when you accidentally snap a Shimano rod only to realize you have 4 more in your rod locker because you picked up 5 for the price of one Croix Legend series. Seriously, fish don't snap rods; tailgates, friends with heavy steps and night fishing does. They almost always break in the dumbest way possible so better to have it be a $60 mistake instead of $320.
> 
> Im also a BF Goodrich KO2 man myself after many years on Michelin Defenders


I agree with this comment 100% Have some very expensive reels on cheaper rods that work great for their application and have caught plenty of fish. I also have a few St Croixs that are great rods as well. When all said and done I do think the money is better spent on the reel at the end of the day.


----------



## BaddFish

cincinnati said:


> You’ll wait a lifetime if you justify the purchase of equipment by the number of muskies you catch.


Very true!
OK, my next excuse - i don't even own a boat right now... My latest victory was convincing two of my fishing friends to buy a boat!


----------



## crittergitter

I agree with Mellon! You don't need to spend outrageous money on this stuff. Musky fishing can be done on a budget. It's all relative. I typically would get out 3 to 5 times a year for musky fishing. That's not a lot of wear and tear on your gear. Then, I got a boat. This year I got out about 10 times (should have been more but life happens). 

I had some issues this year. I had an Abu Garcia C4 break at the reel seat. I also snapped a really nice 8'6" Lamiglass rod that I loved just by checking the drag on my reel. Damn!! Now, the reel is easily 12 years old. The rod is easily 10 years old. I've caught a lot of nice fish on both. My best fish this year was caught on a 7' heavy action bass rod with a reel that is 25 years old. 

I really do need to look into upgrading some of gear for next year. I'm thinking a couple Premiers or maybe a LT. I also want to get Tranx 400. Anybody use the Diawa Lexa or Okuma Komodo?


----------



## TopRaider15

I have all three reels you mentioned. Tranx 400 High and low speed. Great reels if you can afford it. Low speed is excellent for 10's. Have a Lexa 400-P thats actually my preferred reel for bucktails on a 8'6 EH Shimano Convergence. Then a 300 Okuma Komodo that i picked up at the beginning of this season on a 7'6 Mojo- this is my topwater setup. Caught a nice 47 a few weeks ago and had zero issues moving the fish with the 300 komodo and 7'6 mojo. 

Abu is basically out, don't make them like they used to thats all I'll say.


----------



## BaddFish

I have a Lexa 400 and its built like a tank...maybe I'm a wimp but it FEELS too big and heavy, I can't cast it as well as I thought (maybe its my heavy mojo)
I expected to be able to dial that thing in down to a 2 oz bucktail and back up to a 7oz rubber bait with no issues.. I just use it for bigger baits and have no problem. I have 2 new Abu Rockets- they feel sturdy and the drag seems well built..hopefully I get a few years out of them.
When i get my boat I'm expecting to fish 10 times a week! LOL I did fish 4 times in May for walleye in one week. Currently looking at houses within minutes of Milton & WB. Being single has its advantages!


----------



## crittergitter

St Croix is having a sale. I just got a 8'6" Avid and two 8' Musky Mojo to my door with an avg price of $120. Can't beat that!! They are b-stock, but I don't care!!


----------

